# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  مكتبة أهم الافلام الوثائقية

## أميرة قوس النصر

*الموضوع

بكون اكبر عدد للأفلام الوثائقية المهمة

يعني بتمنى من الكل انو يحظروها

انا كل يومين راح حط فيلم

برجع وبقول بتمنى تحضوهن

اليوم راح يكون فيلم وثائقي بعنوان
The World At War*




*المحتوي :*
1. A New Germany (1933-1939) 
2. Distant War (September 1939-May 1940) 
3. France Falls (May-June 1940) 
4. Alone: The Battle of Britain (May 1940-May 1941) 
5. Barbarossa (June?December 1941) 
6. Banzai: Japan Strikes (1931-1942) 
7. On our Way: America Enters the War (1939-1942) 
8. Desert: The War in North Africa (1940-1943) 
9. Stalingrad (June 1942?February 1943) 
10. Wolfpack: U-Boats in the North Atlantic (1939-1943) 
11. Red Star: The Soviet Union (1941?1943) 
12. Whirlwind: Bombing Germany (September 1939?April 1944) 
13. Tough Old Gut: Italy (1942-1943) 
14. It's a lovely day tomorrow: Burma (1942-1943) 
15. Home Fires: Britain (1940-1944) 
16. Inside the Reich: Germany (1940-1944) 
17. Morning: Normandy Invasion (June?August 1944) 
18. Occupation: Holland (1940-1944) 
19. Pincers (August 1944?March 1945) 
20. Genocide (1941-1945) 
21. Nemesis (February?May 1945) 
22. Japan (1941-1945) 
23. Pacific - The Island to Island War (February 1942-July 1945) 
24. The Atomic Bomb (February-September 1945) 
25. Reckoning (April 1945) 
26. Remember 

Some footage and interviews that were not used in the original series were later made into additional hour or half-hour documentaries narrated by Eric Porter. These were released as a bonus on the DVD.

1. Hitler's Germany - The People's Community (1933 - 1939) 
2. Hitler's Germany - Total War (1939 - 1945) 
3. The Final Solution: Part One 
4. The Final Solution: Part Two 
5. From War to Peace - Interview with Steven Ambroseروابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/14950045...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14951849...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14953742...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14955581...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14956549...part5.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/14958115...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14959708...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14961431...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14962859...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14964227...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14965584...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14966342...part7.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/14967632...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15080742...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15083926...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15087088...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15090885...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15094601...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15097769...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15097793...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15101087...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15104545...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15107647...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15110076...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15112429...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15114590...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15116698...part7.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15118786...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15120863...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15122959...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15124806...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15126708...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15128396...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15129889...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15129972...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15131428...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15133216...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15134458...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15135542...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15136656...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15137780...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15139061...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15139117...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15141016...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15242415...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15247841...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15253027...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15256822...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15259505...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15261984...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15262108...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15264923...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15267588...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15271013...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15274195...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15278376...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15281738...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15285394...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15285481...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15287865...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15289572...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15291301...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15292775...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15294073...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15295211...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15296375...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15296451...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15297722...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15299275...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15311032...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15312662...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15314297...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15316153...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15317106...part7.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/16967610...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16970327...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16972554...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16974769...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16988955...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16990352...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16991656...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16993086...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/16993146...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15330812...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15332810...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15335227...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15338790...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15341455...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15344203...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15347176...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15347341...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15350488...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15353477...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15356723...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15359573...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15362387...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15365537...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15369150...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15369464...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15372503...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15375712...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15378761...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15382493...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15386737...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15390187...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15393745...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15394297...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15397974...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15408298...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15411407...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15414929...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15417834...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15420560...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15422902...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15423042...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15425428...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15428365...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15431443...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15434279...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15436527...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15438653...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15441227...part7.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15444439...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15447379...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15448438...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15451944...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15454467...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15455333...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15456990...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15623043...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15623833...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15626522...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15629623...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15630493...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15632366...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15634842...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15636952...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15639520...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15640626...part5.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15642942...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15645016...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15647147...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15648391...part4.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15651317...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15654077...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15654989...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15658029...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15660720...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15661711...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15664703...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15667480...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15670372...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15674910...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15674910...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15678631...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15680044...part6.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15684685...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15689592...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15693596...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15697602...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15700246...part5.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15703425...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15706320...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15707321...part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15710632...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15713755...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15717120...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15718579...part4.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15721700...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15725070...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15728261...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15731537...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15734629...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15737359...part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15740278...part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15742502...part8.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15745161...art01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15747920...art02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15750519...art03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15753006...art04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15757708...art05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15761454...art06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15763946...art07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15767331...art08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15767331...art08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15770068...art09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15771388...art10.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15773990...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15776505...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15778941...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15780660...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15782420...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/15784558...part6.rar.html

الحلقات الإضافية :

http://rapidshare.com/files/20109699...tler.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20111354...tler.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20111446...tler.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/20113124...r_II.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20114944...r_II.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20116683...r_II.part3.rar&l

----------


## زين

*شكرا على الفلم*

----------


## bassem shaker

thanks too much

----------

